# PX4 Shoulder rigs



## Kawi6stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

...I ride a motorcycle and am looking for a way to carry safely while riding. Any good ideas? I was thinking a nice shoulder rig would suit me fine, but cant find anything decent for under $150.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Masters Leather has a shoulder holster (#9640) for the PX4. I have never used the shoulder holster, but I have several of the OWB pancake holsters.

MASTER'S Leather SHOULDER Holster Set


----------

